# sun java wireless toolkit couldnt find jdk



## yyannekk (22. Mrz 2011)

hallo 
hab mir das sun java wireless toolkit (jwtk) 2.5.2_01 runtergeladen und installiert (bei der installation wurde mein jdk entdeckt)
wenn ich versuche ein projekt zu builden erscheint eine popupfehlermeldung:

"in order to compile you need to use the full java se sdk.
in order to use this feature pls install java se sdk 1.5 or later and reinstall the java sun wireless toolki."

beim installieren wurde C:\Program Files\Java\jre6 als sdk erkannt

kann mir jmd helfen?


edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Mrz 2011)

yyannekk hat gesagt.:


> edit: hat sich erledigt



Für Leute die das gleiche Problem haben(oder in Zukunft haben werden) wäre es sicherlich interessant  zu wissen, wie du das Problem gelöst hast. Wäre also nett, wenn du die Lösung dazu Posten könntest.


----------



## yyannekk (22. Mrz 2011)

das problem war das ich gar kein jdk (java development kit) installiert hatte. ich dachte ich hätte sowas da ich auch mit java programmiere aber ich hab nur die java runtime enviroment + eclipse (beim installieren hat er lediglich die jre erkannt, hab da zu schnell hinweg gelesen) man braucht also unbedingt *jdk* 1.5 oder höher um mit jwtk midlets zu kompilieren und auszuführen


----------

